# Hoyt CRX 35 for 3D



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Parked one in top ten IBO in MBO class already this year. Offset is awesome. Fuel cams ofer a great wall and let off can be twisted lower if desired. Very stable bow... Prefer mine over the alpha elite


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Had narrowed it down to 3 bows and ordered the CRX 35 today.. some prefer it over the Alpha Elite..so that made my decision easier..I know for sure the Alpha Elite is top notched because alot of my friends have them and love them..the CRX is more in my budget ..


----------



## bjaustin (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for your input guys. Anyone have any first hand comparisons over the AlphaMax?


----------



## Gundolf (Feb 15, 2009)

bjaustin said:


> Looking for feedback from archers who are shooting the crx 35 for 3D. Pros/cons... How do you like the fuel cams and off set stabilizer?


I found my crx 35 so unforgiving to poor form that i didn´t even bother to keep it long enough to use it for 3d.
Other than that, light weight, descent balance, sweet drawcycle, a bit swampy wall and a really nice finish. A useable bow i guess but it probably needs some work with stabilizers if you want it to perform really well.


----------



## bjaustin (Dec 13, 2009)

Gundolf said:


> I found my crx 35 so unforgiving to poor form that i didn´t even bother to keep it long enough to use it for 3d.
> Other than that, light weight, descent balance, sweet drawcycle, a bit swampy wall and a really nice finish. A useable bow i guess but it probably needs some work with stabilizers if you want it to perform really well.


Gundolf,
What bows/cams have you shot before that has made you determine that it has a swampy wall?


----------



## Gundolf (Feb 15, 2009)

bjaustin said:


> Gundolf,
> What bows/cams have you shot before that has made you determine that it has a swampy wall?


Mostly bowtechs cam. 
One Old Glory 05 wich had a wall like nothing else. Mainly because the cam-peg stops against the limb.
One Commander, wich also had a bit of swampy wall because of the cam-peg that stopped against the cable. But with dual pegs even that bow had a rock hard stop compared to the crx.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I own an AM 35 and have shot my buddys crx 35 and to be honest theres not that much of a difference in my eyes. Maybe a hair less recoil. Both have a solid wall and smooth draw with the #3 cam and 30" draw which is what we both are. Draw gets a little stiff in the shorter lengths and the valley is not as big.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Very true about the AM35 Maxxis 35 & CRX 35 , at our club we have all 3 I own a Maxxis 35 another person owns a AM & a thrid person owns a CRX 35 we have tried each other bows & stuff all diff . Put it this way I am not going to up grade to a CRX yes I like it but I can see the diff for the $ its going to cost me


----------



## nelsonb6 (Sep 6, 2007)

Gundolf said:


> I found my crx 35 so unforgiving to poor form that i didn´t even bother to keep it long enough to use it for 3d.
> Other than that, light weight, descent balance, sweet drawcycle, a bit swampy wall and a really nice finish. A useable bow i guess but it probably needs some work with stabilizers if you want it to perform really well.


Maybe my comparison is not apples to apples in that I purchased this bow in 80#, but the wall to me is almost, but not quite, as solid as even the spiral cams. The CRX 35 is absolutely more forgiving than any hoyt I have owned to date. (owned Razortec, Vectrix, UltraTec, 737) I am not going to podium at any major shoots, but I am shooting my best 3D with this bow. 415 gr. GT x-cutter w/ 3" fusion @ 308 fps. I think it's an ideal 3D bow.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a z7, elite gt500 and an alphamax 35. The alphamax Is the bow for me. I want to try the crx. But, I feel the alphamax is my bow!!


----------



## bjaustin (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I am going to wait until I can shoot a crx outside at different distances before I choose. I love my alpha max though.


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Ive had the Alphamax 32 and 35 and the CRX 32. The Fuel cams IMO have a much better wall and alot smoother than the XTR's. Accuracy wise is all in how you shoot but I could not tell a diffrence score wise between the 2. The CRX is an amazing bow and Feels oh so good in the hands, You cant go wrong either way.


----------

